# Carb cycling. Are my carbs too low?



## acjb007 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just looked at another thread and I think maybe my carbs are too low. I'm 28 and 5' 10". I weigh about 66kg/11 stone. My body fat is about 12%.

Here is my current diet and routine. Any tips please?

Mon. Chest and back. High day. 200g of carbs.

Meal 1: 50g carbs, 30g protein and 10g fats.

Gym

Meal 2 PWO shake 100g carbs, 40g protein and minimal fats.

Meal 3 same as meal one.

Meals 4,5 and 6 are all 30g protein, 40-50g fat and under 10g of carbs. Carbs in these meals come from veg and nuts but NOT pasta, bread or potatoes.

Tue. Legs. High day. Same as Mon.

Wed. Cardio. moderate day. 180g of carbs.

45 mins cardio at varied intensitys before breakfast.

Meal 1. 30g protein. 80g carbs and minimal fats.

meal 2. 50g carbs. 30g protein and 5g fats.

meal 3. as above.

Meals 4,5 and 6 the same as Mon and Tue.

Thurs. Shoulders and triceps. High day.

The same as Monday and Tuesday.

Fri. Chest and back again. High day. The same as Mon.

Sat. Cardio day. Moderate day. The same as Wed.

Sun. Rest day 150g carbs. fats in my last 3 meals are lowered by about 10g and protein remains as all other days. Although its a rest day I normally do 45 mins up hill walk on my treadmill.

I've been doing the above for 2 months. Fat loss has gone down but no where near as fast as I'd hoped. Also muscle growth seems slow. I don't want to get super big but I do want to look like I work hard in the gym, which I do. I want to get cut too but my fat levels have stopped dropping. My stomach is the worse place for holding onto fat. After weeks of working hard in the gym I get quite depressed at the sight of puffy skin covering my six pack.

Thanks in advace!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Why are you trying to diet down from 66kg @ 5'10"???


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol i agree with the above why are u dieting..

but your carbs are far too low and hardly any change inbetween low and high days

high days imo should be around 350 and low 100g at your weight but then i dont think u should be dieting anyway


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

agree ^^^^

im 5'11'' and weigh 80kg at 15% and im still skinny.


----------



## acjb007 (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe I got the weight wrong. I'm 11 stone, is that about 66kg? I've got good mucsle deffinition but the fat on my stomach is driving me crazy! I need to try to get rid of it. I though with carb cycling you still build muscle and lose fat? What do you suggest? That I build some more muscle and then diet?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Just clean up your diet and do some cardio mate, if you diet down from 66kg you will dissappear!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jock said:


> Just clean up your diet and do some cardio mate, if you diet down from 66kg you will dissappear!!


totally agree, clean up your diet and the stomach will disapear also add some cardio...

gaining muscle whilst doing any diet is very very hard it only really happens when you diet for a show as everything is considered and taken care of when you diet to lose a little fat this is not the case


----------



## acjb007 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. So would you say the amounts of carbs, fats etcs are okay or should I have more carbs? Is having high days on days I weight train good enough to build muscle?

You say do cardio but how much? I do 45 mins 3 times a week. If I do anymore won't I burn too much muscle? I do it on an empty stomach in the morning. I do a mixture of HIIT and also moderate cardio in my fat burning zone. Should I keep my carbs low as I have been doing on these days?

Also you say I shoud clean up my diet. What exactly do you mean? As far as I know its very clean. I've cut out alcohol and increased my water intake. I've stopped frying with oil and now use the sprays. I only eat good fats and complex carbs. I cut my fruit intake down, I dont have any sugar in my diet, except for post workout. It seems no matter what I do my stomach remains soft and puffy. Is there any way I could post a pic of myself? You'll see for my weight I have got good muscle deffintion. I've got a six pack but i'm not as cut as I want. 6 days a week in the gym and I still look like I've got a tummy on me!

I thought carb cycling still builds muscle but also burns fat on the days you dont train.

What am I doing wrong?

HELP!!! Please. And thanks! Aaron


----------

